# WhyNot This Weekend?



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

We don't how or when or where yet BUT whynot and I are meeting this weekend!!!! Woohoo!!!!

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hope yall have a blast....and be safe.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

(((( hug ))))

Yes sir we will !!!!!!!

(((( hug ))))


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

This Just In:

Property values in Texas are going to plummet for the weekend due to forseen circumstances. More at 11. Pics to follow.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Personally, I am so excited that I will meet her anywhere ... She is at my old stomping grounds in Fort Worth where I grew up .... BUT I am thinking she would LOVE buffalo gap .... And so I am hoping she will come here ... I will feed her oh so well, and take her to my favorite pool hall ... Maybe even the deer lease!!!!!!!

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

haha.... Glazed, my dear, did you put this here so I can't back out? LMAO (I know you didn't but thought that was funny)

Honestly I basically did back out the last time Glazed and I tried to get together because I scheduled too many things and had spent nearly all my budgeted travel money. 

But now...eh...I am making money so ...spend! Spend! LOL

LOL LonelyTree.... you have that backwards....we are the kind of people that people PAY to arrive. Oh wait....that can be taken badly......oh well....


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Personally, I am so excited that I will meet her anywhere ... She is at my old stomping grounds in Fort Worth where I grew up .... BUT I am thinking she would LOVE buffalo gap .... And so I am hoping she will come here ... I will feed her oh so well, and take her to my favorite pool hall ... Maybe even the deer lease!!!!!!!
> 
> :donut:


I can do that. I'll figure out what I'm doing before Thursday....just have to see if our projects are on task and double check there is no after hours work to finish on Friday and hopefully none of that runs into Saturday.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Lololol

YES that's exactly why I did it lololol

And yes AGAIN lololol pay and pay VERY well !!!!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Just read your other reply ... Okay! Yeehaw!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> Lololol
> 
> YES that's exactly why I did it lololol


LOL you little scamp! LOL I wasn't going to try to get out of it! I wanted to last time but was too freaked at the time to spend more money. Gas over here is 3.06 a gallon now....THE TIME IS NOW!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Dang I am greeting GOOD at this one fingering ... I mean getting lol dadg autocorrect ugh


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> Dang I am greeting GOOD at this one fingering ... I mean getting lol dadg autocorrect ugh


LMAO

uhm.............hahahahaaaaa!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes now 

ANC oh that was supposed to be dadgum not dadg


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Never mind I take that back I am not so good afterall


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok my turn to try to type with a new fangled thing. I have more practice tho because. Of work. But maybe not quite enough


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I am so happy !!!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

whoo hooo...took me forever to log in with that thing. Expected to see "posted from my..." thing but I guess forums don't do that. Email does it though. Mine is not a blackberry. My boss gave me an old blackberry for my work phone....what a pain in the behind...could never get it to get online or check my mail. Finally he got me a smarter phone but it's tiny and I don't do well on it. I spoiled myself with an HTC one....course...it sort of was free with the phone plan I got so...can't even say that. dang.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> I am so happy !!!!!


Yep...focusing on Saturday....but it may be Sunday. Should know for sure by end of business Thursday. Wheeeeeee! Time still unknown...we'll figure that out.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

....

The new blackberry I had last week only lasted three days ... I never could figger it out ... So I broke down and got an iPhone ... It's pretty dad gum neato ... But hard to text on ... Hence the one-fingering.

....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...
But but but I want you to spend the night!!!!
...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

ok well we'll see what happens. I have "circumstances" right now that may prevent that....to do with a dog of mine and a roomie...so we'll see what her (roomies) tolerance level and thoughts about it are. Sometimes it's okay..sometimes it is too much.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

okay ... finger crossed lol

...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Having a dog is...makes it difficult to go visiting....and his temperament is...well....can't leave him alone usually at someone's place...he has separation issues. Ask fowler how my dog ended up on her roof....and how much I owe her for the screen ...because she won't tell me how much I owe her...because she's a turd.

Plus my roomie is going through a difficult time at the moment...and she looked a little skeptical when I said I was visiting someone...and I never mentioned taking the dog with. So...just have to see. I may only be able to make a day/partial day of it this time. When I know more of when I can go...I will ask her about it and see what happens. lol If she wasn't having a situation herself it would be a no brainer.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Having him is like having a 2 year old child that no baby sitter will baby sit...unfortunately.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

... I have a huge backyard ... with two separate dog yards.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the fence 6ft tall or taller? And not chain link or any other wire? If not he'll jump it or climb it. *sigh* He's a difficult boy.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shoot, idk ... let me go stand with my back to it ... brb


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol ok


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

well dang whynot 

why did you add the part about the chain link after the fact ... i wouldn't have had to run out there and compare myself to the fence if you had done that ... because yes it's chain link lololol


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

sorry. is it 6ft tall or so though? If he can see through a fence he'll try to get over it....heck I don't know...he might try to get over it anyway if he's trying to find me. The only hope I have of leaving a new place with him in a fence is if there is no way for him to tell I have left. And this is nearly impossible if he's never been there before because he will figure I've left him and go a little nuts if I just go into a house....so....

Going to Fowler's with him is cool because she is cool and let's me bring him but even there I would not be able to go out with her somewhere and leave him in her house because I'm a little freaked that he will freak and do damage. He's been there a couple times and likes it there and is totally in love with her lol...ignores me most of the time lol...but still wouldn't trust him there by himself with all the anxiety he still has.

Unless you don't think we will actually go anywhere and just stay at your place and visit ... I really cannot bring him there. So we'll just hope that the roomie is going to be psychologically alright to be here with him overnight. Though I do suspect not due to her situation at the moment.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Incidently that is also one of the reasons, besides money concerns at the time, that I didn't meet you earlier. I had no option for him to be babysat...and didn't like the idea of him sitting in the truck in 100+ so I could have coffee.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> well dang whynot
> 
> why did you add the part about the chain link after the fact lololol


because I thought of it after the fact. lolololol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

well, shoot, i guess the two of us will have to head east then ... might as well crash Fowler's place ... if y'all promise me to put the ball-gags, chloroform, hankies, and shankies away.

I'll cook while y'all do whatever it is y'all do out there.

...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> well, shoot, i guess the two of us will have to head east then ... might as well crash Fowler's place ... if y'all promise me to put the ball-gags, chloroform, hankies, and shankies away.
> 
> ...


LOL east? North you mean. I think Fowler is about dead with work right now.

So...I can't just come visit you and go home for our first time together? lol Don't make hasty decisions just yet. We'll see what the roomie has to say in a day or so. Keep yer britches on, woman! :drum:

Course YOU could always come up to see ME...and I know we have a place for you to sleep and me leaving him here by himself is not an issue...then you can show me a cool place that was one of your places way back when... LOL 

The pendulum swings both ways, missy! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

oops, well, if she is where I thought she was, that is east ... but, you're right, maybe northeast ... of course, I may be wrong as to where she is, too, and you've been there so you would know ...

anyway ... humph! my britches are on ... well, actually, I have a skirt on, but it's for sure on. 

I won't mind heading that way ... I lived there all of my childhood, and most of my teenage years ... my parents decided to move back to Buffalo Gap my senior year ... went from huge ole Haltom High to only 32 kids in my entire graduating class.

Either way, I would love to cook for us ... what would you like to eat?

...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

raises head from pillow *drool stuck to face*

I may never have another day off till Christmas. I'm thinking about calling in tired on my birthday though.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm game for anything in the food dept. as long as it's not oysters or liver. lol I want to visit Buffalo Gap so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Fowler said:


> raises head from pillow *drool stuck to face*
> 
> I may never have another day off till Christmas. I'm thinking about calling in tired on my birthday though.


Call in dead on your birthday. That way you may get the day off AND get some sort of pension check...as long as you are your own beneficiary. lol

Poor Glazed does not fully understand the power...and still...drudgery of the Shadow. Handsome fella....high maintenance. But he keeps me out of trouble mostly.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

He'll be your best friend if you keep a supply of hotdogs in the fridge...LOL


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I prefer clean weinies ... I hope he likes kosher.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

glazed said:


> I prefer clean weinies ... I hope he likes kosher.


Well I would hope you dont like dirty ones....LOL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

He doesn't care if they are clean, kosher or whatever...if it's people food...he's on it lol He'll even pretend to like grilled onions if he thinks it will get him something else better.

I'm waiting for fowler to say what she really thinks of him LOL go on fowler...let it out....I know he's a pain in the ass.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

But I do have to say...he DID go to bed with Fowler...before he even knew about the hot dogs. He just tucked me in and then went to sleep by her feet. I think she out-goddessed me. I better work on that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

He's a good dog that needs a prescription for his anxiety attacks. He does not like to be left alone.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah he needs drugs. BUT! He's much better than he was and I didn't have to use drugs...so that is a plus..but yeah...I think he needs drugs.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I mean...at 10 months old he actually and literally clawed through the wall of my house to come find me at work. He's not that bad now. But I still need to replace fowlers screen...but she won't tell me the cost...because she is a bugger.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WhyNot said:


> I mean...at 10 months old he actually and literally clawed through the wall of my house to come find me at work. He's not that bad now. But I still need to replace fowlers screen...but she won't tell me the cost...because she is a bugger.


It's no biggie gurlfriend...I got this.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm happy for you. It shows already you will have a blast.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_*YA PEOPLE STOP BAD MOUTHING* my Shadow Buddy!!!!..........hahhaahaha he is a very good boy (and behaves very good with fresh bones thrown to him) an can sing the purdiest songs for ya ..... just keep it up and I will tell Bubba ya talking about his wrestle partner he will get tough with ya ........just warning ya now _


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WhyNot said:


> Yeah he needs drugs. BUT! He's much better than he was and I didn't have to use drugs...so that is a plus..but yeah...I think he needs drugs.


Porter was on Clomicalm (puppy Prozac) for about 10 months when I first got him. He had severe separation anxiety. Tore up a chair, a bookshelf full of books, and I'm down to three pairs of shoes. But it did help him. I got him when he was 18 months old and at that point I was his 4th owner. He's good now.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_Shadow did very good while he was here ....... granted my ma would disagree but she would argue with ya about whether the sun was out at mid noon ....... he broke/slipped his collar couple times I think but can't think of anything he tore up _


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Tommy, yeah Shadow used to be crazy like that when I got him as well. He was crate/strict confinement abused...SEVERELY. So severly he has patches of fur missing from where it got rubbed off and burned (from being in his own urine) permanently.

Anyway I never did drug him then but found his natural way of helping him. Which...came at great cost...like literal chewed holes through my house, literally chewed/broke apart tables, love seat, couch...most of my clothes LOL...part of the bed frame he ate.

I got that all sorted for the most part without drugs. But his "I'm not riding in no stinking vehicle" I had to have help and used valerian root. And actually in that experience, after about 8 weeks he did not need it in order to get into, stay in, ride and NOT freak panic in a vehicle. He still has a separation issue in a vehicle or house if I leave it...but he doesn't go into full on panic mode unless he is not at what he decides is HIS home.

So we are dosing with valerian again and I'm hoping that in about 3 months he will have been able to experience some of these things that give him anxiety without anxiety....and then not need the herb anymore. That IS what it takes for him...he has to experience the things that give him anxiety while not having one little teeny bit of anxiety in his system several times and then he seems to not react with anxiety or as much of it anyway...while off the herb.

Here's crossing fingers.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Frenchy said:


> _Shadow did very good while he was here ....... granted my ma would disagree but she would argue with ya about whether the sun was out at mid noon ....... he broke/slipped his collar couple times I think but can't think of anything he tore up _


True but no one left him in the HOUSE alone remember. He was in the shop alone and because he couldn't hear anything but the incubators, air conditioner and radio and he couldn't see out the window he had no idea I was gone...that is why that was perfect.

Anyway like Fowler said..he's not a bad dog....he just has anxiety..and he does. It does make it difficult for me to go anywhere though. So I started him on herbal therapy last night and hopefully in 3 to 6 months he will be nearly anxiety free. HE deserves to be. It's hard on him to be all stressed out.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

He loves me.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> He loves me.


We all do. Just be glad the rest of us don't love you enough to hump your leg.LOL Well maybe one or two of the fellas


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Since Glazed started this thread thinking it would be a way for me to not back out of it lol (silly lady).....I may as well say right here in the open....unless some work emergency comes up, I'm going to make it there this weekend. And if a work emergency does come up, it will only be until around noon anyway so I'm still goin.

So there  Brace yourself, Buffalo Gap!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I'm so excited I could just ----.

:donut:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Pictures at 11?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Im'a cooking ... getting ready, so happy.

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool. I'm having a bad day with my coworkers and looking at two weeks of heck starting on Monday....so looking forward to the get away!!!!!!

*I'd like to smack a few of my coworkers today* ARRRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:flame:

Uh-oh

:flame:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Tomorrow after we eat, and while we are sight-seeing through the mesas surrounding Buffalo Gap, we are going to swing by the deer lease.

I hope you don't mind.

They had a plague made for Chuck ... they put it at his favorite deer blind ...

















:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah...I don't mind...you take me where you want to...but I'm not driving LOL I drive nearly everyday up here with these crazy people...just don't kill me and we'll be okay.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You better get here HUNGRY, friend ... cause we're gonna eat and hit the cool hills, and then hit the pool halls.

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

AWESOME! I'm doing laundry tonight so I just have to dry in the morning instead of all of it in the morning....thinking ahead...LOL...quicker launch time


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Pictures of the weekend, please.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Pictures of the weekend, please.


I cannot promise they will fit in with forum guidelines.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My beloved katydid ... I will never forget how kind you were to me when I was stranded in Missouri ... let us, please, make a sincere effort to meet someday.

Please?

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> My beloved katydid ... I will never forget how kind you were to me when I was stranded in Missouri ... let us, please, make a sincere effort to meet someday.
> 
> ...


If I ever find a place to land, it will happen. I'm on the road again Monday. 1/2 my life has been in my truck for a month; the rest is still in Ohio. I was always fascinated by tumbleweeds--never expected to be one. Come Monday it may be alright--job, house, home. Unless God has another plan...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You be careful, and take care ... be open for anything just in case He, indeed, does have a plan.

Look to hear from you Monday to see how you are, and to see if the job and house was part of that Plan of His.

:donut:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

what state are you traversing currently Katy?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd tell you but I'd have to kill ya! I'm down south and very safe about 700 miles from Akron but driving 400 miles NE on Monday very near to where I first looked to settle 8 years ago but instead ended up wandering in the desert. I didn't abandon that dream...I just assumed it was done because it didn't seem feasible...and now it seems I'm being led back. God has a really whacky sense of humor.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

uh huh. 

SO what you are really saying is you don't want company.

That's ok I'm 1170 miles from where I started less then a year ago and about 700 miles from where I want to be.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Nope. Just saying there are very supportive peeps here with whom I'd love to share openly and some along with a lurker who do/would delight in beating me up. The 1st group will know when I've settled in; the others can just assume I'm where I belong--starts with an H but that would be edited so make it Timbuktu.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see.

I see.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol
I SEE! Said the blind man that took up a hammer and began to saw.

LMAO


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:hohum:

Why not go to bed.

:hohum:​


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL you are still awake too!!!

oh...OH...OH! You think I will use being tired as an excuse not to come? haha... not happening.

I am in an insomnia period right now...couple hours sleep and I'm good...no worries, baby...I'll be there.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

... be careful ... let me know when you hit the road so i can know when to anticipate you ... it's a nice drive, not bad at all


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep got it...and likely I will be retiring soon....I think I finally made all the boys in my inbox run for the hills


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

They are getting harder to run off these days....must be in the water.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Have a great time ladies!!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

We will, Brokeneck, thank you ... 

:donut:

Sorry, WhyNot, I just couldn't wait .... mmmmmmmm good.










:donut:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

No pics, guess they need bail money.......


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

she is not here yet ... about 40 miles away ... brace yourself ... i suppose i ought to get dressed ... y'all have distracted me here, ugh

...


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> she is not here yet ... about 40 miles away ... brace yourself ... i suppose i ought to get dressed ... y'all have distracted me here, ugh
> 
> ...


She must drive like a granny.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

These had better be some danged good pictures.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

.....

Whooooo hooooooo

.....


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

glazed said:


> .....
> 
> Whooooo hooooooo
> 
> .....


So no pictures?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't know how to post pics from my phone.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

glazed said:


> I don't know how to post pics from my phone.


They didn't confiscate it when they booked you? (Sorry--couldn't resist.) Tomorrow, right?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe later tonight, depends


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:stars:

So far there are more snapshots of me than her ... Phooey ... She is shy about it 

:stars:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Thought you were headed for the pool hall. Those would be good pics.
GH


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

That's exactly where we are, darling .... I am on the table now


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

glazed said:


> that's exactly where we are, darling .... I am on the table now


tmi! Lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh shoot


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

glazed said:


> Oh shoot


I assumed that's what you meant by being on the table. Now I'm confused. :whistlin:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

How are you on those bank shots,, those are my favorite. I suck at the long and straight shots.
GH


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I am not scared of the long ones .... My favorite shots are the sharp, tight slices.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Oops sorry katydid I thought you were being silly


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

No need to apologize--I was being silly. 7 in the corner pocket.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

How many games can you play in an hour?
Who's winnin? Enquiring minds want to know.
GH


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Do y'all want ALL the pictures?
Or just the ones we like.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I also have a six second video I dont know what to do with lol

:donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> Do y'all want ALL the pictures?
> Or just the ones we like.


We want ALL the pictures! I'm glad the ladies are out having fun tonight!


Just got back from the whine and cheese fest at the old green chain carousel , now fully enclosed and called the RoundHouse. Music by Loose Gravel featuring Banjo Boss.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I am taking a look at the snapshots now, and uploading them to photobucket .... Whynot has crashed for the night ... I think she enjoyed herself ... I hope she did 

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

After we ate, here at the house, I took WhyNot out to the deer lease ... here was the sunset ... you can see the deer lease out in the distance, the mesas ... I love it when God shows off.












































:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Then we went to my grandmother's place ... The Bar-BQ-Barn ... where she met Aunt Cindi, Aunt Sherry, Uncle Kurt and RICHARD lol ... 

Here we had a couple of beers, and shot a few games of pool.




























:donut:​


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Glazed and Whynot for taking us on your trip
I enjoy it very much and love to see you have fun!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Then we went across the street to The Outpost 
... where my good friends from Alaska surprised me ... Jay and Linda 
... that blurry blob in the middle is another friend, Kim.










:donut:​


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> Thanks Glazed and Whynot for taking us on your trip
> I enjoy it very much and love to see you have fun!


:donut:

I am not through!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have more pics to upload, and post ... breaking it down in small sections.

But, thank you!!

(( hug ))

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And here is Donnie (Kim's other half) ... and, then, my cousin, Della, showed up, too.














































:donut:​


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks anyway 
I will be waiting for more



glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I am not through!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have more pics to upload, and post ... breaking it down in small sections.
> 
> ...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

And, finally, a snapshot of Kim ... I love this middle snapshot of WhyNot, even though it is a tad blurry ...




























:donut:​


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:




























:donut:

Heehee, I's standing on my tippee-toes ... lololol 

:donut:​


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Glad y'all finally got together and had a great time!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Okay, I think this is all I will show ... 

Here are the last three.

I have already forgotten the name of this fiery lady ... she asked to join us in pool, out of nowhere, and she was very bitter/drunk/obnoxious ... and, bless her heart, she made just one snide remark too many about Della and WhyNot not "calling their shots" properly. 

But I was Good ... I asked her to "step outside" and had a small word with her in private.

After that, she was just as sweet as pie, and became our "bestest friend in the whole wide world ever" ... lol

I even gave her drunk-hiney a safe ride home.

I hated that I had to "narrow my eyes" on her and give her a what-for but, you know, sometimes it needs to be done ... I really don't like it when "that side" of me comes out, but sometimes it really is necessary.

I am proud that is all I did because, truly, she almost needed more. 

I had begun calling the most outrageous shots EVER, and quite a few of them were hitting home ... did it to make a point ... it was hilarious ... but I backed off from doing that because two wrongs do not make a right, and like I said, I had made my point with her.

But, for real, it really is amazing what a little "attitude adjustment" will do sometimes.




























:donut:​


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank You that was fun. Glad the day ended safe for everyone.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Okay ... so ... I think we figured out how to get a video thingy ... it's seven seconds long ... I just have one problem ... there is one teeny-tiny "bad word" in it ... and that bad word is the other word for donkey.

Remember the drunk lady I said I had to have a "what-for" word with outside, and then decided to be nice and take her home? 

Well, she talked. 

A lot. 

And held us captive, fascinated, by her hubris ... her passionate narrative. 

Evidently my cousin, who was taking our pictures, as you can see immediately above in the last set, recorded a small clip ... 

You can see how we are basically just sitting there listening to this woman talk our legs off ... WhyNot is sitting right beside me.

I wish y'all knew me well enough to read my facial expressions because this really is, truly, funny ... oh the thoughts running through my mind listening to this lady go on and on ... lololol ... and I got the "feigned-interest-gum-chewing" going on too ... bless our hearts.

Here's the breakdown of the clip:

I kind of roll my head, and eyes, and then notice Della is pointing the camara at me.

I ask "What are you doing?"

And then you hear, in the background, "I whooped his *** two games really good."

Now that I've told y'all all about it, I really don't need to post it.

I don't want to get in trouble for that bad word ... I cant bleep it out.

:donut:


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> Thank You that was fun. Glad the day ended safe for everyone.


Ditto.

BTW, who won the most games?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like ya"ll had fun, and your new friend did look a little tipsy.
Good pics, really like the sunset.
GH


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:



katydidagain said:


> No need to apologize--I was being silly. 7 in the corner pocket.





Marshloft said:


> How are you on those bank shots,, those are my favorite. I suck at the long and straight shots.
> GH





katydidagain said:


> BTW, who won the most games?


:donut:

Shoot, I don't know katydid ... I made a seven in the corner pocket for you, and even shouted your name when I did.



Della also got a shot of me getting ready to do a long bank ... and I said "for Marshloft" right after I shot, and the balls made contact.

We had fun, that's all that matters.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I was able to zoom in on one of my favorite snapshots of me and WhyNot ... made it a little larger:










:donut:​


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like fun!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

It was.



It will be interesting to hear/see what WhyNot has to say about her visit here ... stay tuned, to be continued.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

You are two beautiful women with beautiful smiles! You both have style and grace. You gave the annoyance a ride home, that is so cool!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Who is which???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

LOL 

GUESS!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOL

:donut:​


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Who is which???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 They might both fight over who gets to operate your tractor, but I doubt either one would pull your plow FB..


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a blast with Glazed and meeting everyone, visiting...seeing the mesas and the sunset and everything.

However, due to a family medical emergency I was called away rather abruptly and am currently dealing with working out getting people back from overseas and coordinating other family arrival and accomodations so...I will be very busy the next few days.

But the Why Not Glazed....adventure is far from over, I can assure you all.

Glazed was\is a very gracious hostess, created a beautiful meal for us to share. Simple but so dang good! AND PIE!

I had the most deluxe accomodations and the grandest whirlwind tour of her area and some of "her" people. Very friendly people that went from handshake to hugs in 20 or so minutes. 

Had a freaking blast with everyone...even the RICHARD...however I AM very very sorry that I didn't realize he was trying to follow me out of the tap room and smacked him with the spring hinged saloon doors. Whoops. I forget people follow me out sometimes LOL

Also I got to briefly meet her smalles miracle...what a cutie!!! I hope she can find enough pecans to fill a bag for me so the squirrels don't get them all...and I can get them when I go back.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Gee whiz, Glazed. We sure did pack a whole lotta life in those 14 or so hours, didn't we?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

WhyNot said:


> Gee whiz, Glazed. We sure did pack a whole lotta life in those 14 or so hours, didn't we?


I think you two pack a whole lotta life into life.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Traffic was dreadful but I'm safe and sound.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am glad you are safe and sound, katydid ... love you!!!

:donut:

I have plenty of pecans for you, WhyNot ... come and get'em!!!

:donut:



WhyNot said:


> Gee whiz, Glazed. We sure did pack a whole lotta life in those 14 or so hours, didn't we?


Yes, we sure did My Friend.

(((hug)))


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Who is which???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


:donut:

 I am the one on the left 

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Not only did I gain a new friend this past weekend, I gained a sister ... And why not? She is a beautiful woman inside and out.

:donut:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

And we gazed upon the chimes of freedom flashing.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Okay, so, bittersweet tears to my eyes.

...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Be you. That's all you got. And that's plenty.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((( hug )))

Thank you, zong ... now the tears are sweet ones.

((( hug )))


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Not only did I gain a new friend this past weekend, I gained a sister ... And why not? She is a beautiful woman inside and out.
> 
> :donut:


The funny/weird/strange part is...I don't feel like I gained a sister. I feel like it's always been there. I guess it is just so comfortable I cannot imagine that it ever wasn't...because it never was LOL

Crazy. I thought I was joking when I said "Buffalo Gap, brace yourself"...hahahaha...no really...BRACE YOURSELF...because I'm coming back 

I do a lot of things without expectations. Just as I went to meet Glazed, without expectations, never fathomed the depth. But it's there.

Crazy. And I believe it's just the beginning. Stay tuned.

Right now at this moment I feel like Glazed's big sister, although trust me it's not about who is tougher...hands down the woman is tougher than I am...I know it. And I have an inkling she may have had a fleeting moment when she felt like my big sister. I think this is right. Just right.

Yeah that's right. I'm in love with the idea of my friendship with Glazed. Ya'll better deal with it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Yeah that's right. I'm in love with the idea of my friendship with Glazed. Ya'll better deal with it.


I'm quite okay with that. I bought a house today. Not my ideal but where I'm meant to be I believe; I hope to make her my love, too.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Not everything we do is meant to be the final landing pad. If I ever thought that false, never before this year really meant anything then.

What I mean is...everything technically is transitory, although some transitions take longer than others. Most people here don't know my entire story and that is alright. But everything is in transition always, just some to more degrees than others. I am very glad that it seems like my many transitory states this year will come to a ....transitory but possibly more long term state than the previous of this year....because I need a freaking break LOL.

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> Everything happens for a reason.


Absolutely. This house is in a small town. I lived in 1 before where people were really nasty. I haven't found that here; I have encountered people who want me to join them. It's not forever but a nice resting place for now it seems. I feel very welcomed even though my accent for now is not like theirs. Even if Google voice can't figure out what they're saying (the transcripts are a hoot!), I can.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

oh my. I work daily with people that are not of United States Origin and I cannot imagine the google or any translator being able to help me LOL.

They seem to make out my words alright. But most don't understand what I am actually saying. They aren't trained that way. Sounds bad, as if I am looking down on their culture...but really it's the way they are trained that did them the disservice.

So I am in the midsts of retraining people that think they are superior in intellect to Americans...on how to be more American in the sense that...what they have been trained to do is a mere snippet of all their is...they don't know how to see the big picture.

And I am all about big pictures. It's starting to get fun. For me. But probably not for them.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

This is one Google attempted. I can post it because it makes no sense thus can't be traced.

_Hi, My name is for a few guy. You just called off rejected, Title and Escrow. I have to ask about these for properties that you are, proposing to bye Give me a mail. Between 500 Texas's value 12500 and you hung up. I just started thinking about this thing. Hi miscalculated based code. I had not dead and I just was correctly. I'm said to tell you amount to record that indeed will be 9717 Hi this is 115 and I quoted to. Sorry for the information, huh. I hope you have a great day. If you need eating more at. Please call me at 74360 Thank you. Bye bye._

I understood her message quite well when I heard it because it seems I can interpret southern.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

uhm.
uhm.
All I can say is...I have heard "southern" and even "_southern_" and I don't need a southern translator.

Have you given thougth to what you are getting that you have to run through a translator is not acutally southern but possibly middle eastern and/or chinese trying to pass off as southern? Just because they say they are located in Dallas does not mean they are located in Dallas.....SOUTHERN itself is not all that hard to decipher and does so not look like what you have posted LOL


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

WhyNot said:


> uhm.
> uhm.
> All I can say is...I have heard "southern" and even "_southern_" and I don't need a southern translator.
> 
> Have you given thougth to what you are getting that you have to run through a translator is not acutally southern but possibly middle eastern and/or chinese trying to pass off as southern? Just because they say they are located in Dallas does not mean they are located in Dallas.....SOUTHERN itself is not all that hard to decipher and does so not look like what you have posted LOL


All I can say is Google has mangled every SOUTHERN message I've received. Fine with me. I like * hearing* these messages very much.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you are hearing them (the accents) through actual people and not through some sort of google filter. Seriously...I understand that some accents are thicker or more country than others. But it has NEVER occurred to me to put an english, albeit heavily accented, person through a translator. LOL The only stuff I put through translators are actual other languages.

And you really can't count creole...I mean it's another language but no one gets it until you get it...and google just ain't gonna do it, Ma chÃ©rie. *kiss kiss*


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm pretty good with Gullah.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Sense you don't look african amercan.
You must have had to have a reason to learn that particular dielect.
gh


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Grew up in and went to public school in the area.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Most people don't know the the Song Kum Ba Ya is gullah  (Come by here)


----------

